

Peter Thiel on The End of the Future - brg
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/print/278758

======
vannevar
Thiel ignores---perhaps deliberately, given his political leanings---the most
obvious explanation for the paradox of technological progress without economic
growth: that a rising economic tide _doesn't_ necessarily lift all boats. He
acknowledges 'a trend towards greater inequality' but doesn't pause to
consider whether the fruits of economic progress are being sucked up by the
wealthiest 1%, and that is why the rest see economic stagnation while (as he
also acknowledges) corporate profits _rose_ as a percent of GDP.

